# how to market crabgrass hay to buyers?



## kimber55 (Aug 20, 2009)

Orchardgrass fields are now almost exclusively crabgrass. I've been reading a lot of info that says crabgrass is actually more nutritious and more easily digestible than a lot of other warm season grasses....but it still has a weed image, esp. to horse hay buyers.
How do you sell crabgrass square bales to horse hay buyers?
I am going to get it analyized as I do all of the hay, which should help, but I think a lot of people will steer away when they hear "crabgrass"
Thanks for any ideas or suggestions


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some links I found because your post raised my curiousity...so I did some surfing. You may have already read them, but here are a few links I found interesting in case anyone else is interested.

Crabrass Is A Flexible Annual Forage | Crabgrass shakes its weed image | Flexible Annual Forage

Alabama Forages

SS-AGR-193 /AG195: Crabgrass as a Forage and Hay Crop


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If you cut the crabgrass at the right maturity stage (early boot in most cases for cool season grasses) you'll start with a good product. Hopefully the lab test will come back favorable on your crabgrass hay. If you start with a good product, good hay then you ask your potential customers what the quality of the hay the feed currently.

It's kind of like eating vension instead of beef. I got family who live off of vension and half of their dinner guests swear they've never eaten vension because they do a good job making it taste good. Maybe you could do a side by side comparison with the horse-give em a bale or two to see how the horse eats it compared to the hay they have. Good luck.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

You don't tell them it is crabgrass!!!!!!!!!!!! Not saying you should lie - never! But good marketing sells things! Call it Mixed Meadow Grass. This is not a lie - unless it came off a mountain side:.) If they ask the composition, you tell them the truth! But a good name sells things. Why does Ford call the little junker car a mustang - it sells them - romantic images of horses running wild across the prarie. The term Cadalic has now become a verb for comfort. Purina mills sells Omolene, not 12% protein feed.


----------

